# Nice Squat



## [SIL] (Apr 8, 2015)




----------



## flubber (Apr 8, 2015)

I almost puked when it popped. That was sick.


----------



## dieseljimmy (Apr 9, 2015)

OMg nausea and dissapointment fill my soul


----------



## Big Ronnie (Apr 9, 2015)

The Weightlifters name is Tommy Dolan, and he's competing at the Irish Powerlifting Organisation (IPO) National Championship.

The snapping noise you hear is both his quadriceps tearing off the bone.

This was
his opener and the first of the 3 lifts. The weight was 280kg (roughly 617lbs).


----------



## Tanker20 (Apr 9, 2015)

He will be back at it tomorrow, I really enjoyed the disco lights


----------



## theCaptn' (Apr 11, 2015)

^^^ lol.

That was effing sickening!


----------



## Roughneck_91 (Apr 27, 2015)

I was expecting a video of some hot piece of ass squatting when I opened the thread. This ones knarly though.


----------



## Dannie (Apr 27, 2015)

I am glad I watched it *after* my heavy squat day. 
Last time I watched a video like that prior to the squat session my lifts instantaneously decreased by 40lbs.


----------



## dogsoldier (Apr 27, 2015)

That made me squirm.  The popping sound were his knees dislocating.


----------



## kaoticsolja (Apr 27, 2015)

What causes such a massive failure like that...


----------



## OTG85 (Apr 28, 2015)

Holy shit! Makes you want to skip leg day.


----------



## Watson (Apr 28, 2015)

*finally *he has an excuse..........


----------



## Roughneck_91 (Apr 28, 2015)

Dannie said:


> I am glad I watched it *after* my heavy squat day.
> Last time I watched a video like that prior to the squat session my lifts instantaneously decreased by 40lbs.


That was funny


----------

